# Animated GIFs



## Screaming Llama (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't mind animated avatars and such, but the gifs some folks have in their signatures are OMGHUEG, which means they're not only overly distracting, they also significantly increase page loading times and make my browser cry. That one with the rotting zombie hurts my eyes, too.

Please make them smaller, at least.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 20, 2013)

i just got rid of mine, you're right.


----------



## Screaming Llama (Mar 20, 2013)

Many thanks.


----------



## champthom (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm inclined to agree but please don't make Niachu remove her animated gif, I love that little cat eating food from chopsticks.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 20, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> I'm inclined to agree but please don't make Niachu remove her animated gif, I love that little cat eating food from chopsticks.




i can watch that one all day


----------



## Saney (Mar 20, 2013)

Is mine ok? Because I can remove it if it's a problem.


----------



## Null (Mar 20, 2013)

Signatures suck in general. I've used CSS to soft-cap the size of the images embedded in them, same with YouTube videos. Ivan put some fucking poster sized thing in his so when he has a conversation I see the fucking thing 15 times a page, making 60% of the page's height literally just his fucking signature. I don't understand why some people think that's acceptable. I'm tempted to just disable signatures all together except for your user page.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 20, 2013)

Makes me miss Yaks.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 20, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> I'm inclined to agree but please don't make Niachu remove her animated gif, I love that little cat eating food from chopsticks.



Thanks, champ   I can try resizing it if need be, but don't make me get rid of him. He's a part of me.

I agree with there being some kind of size limit on signatures, though. When they're like 3x bigger than a post itself, it's a problem.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 20, 2013)

I like to think mine is discreet enough, and it's pleasantly centered. I just want warn the world that you shouldn't GO2FAST.
If it's a problem though, I'll remove it.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry if my signature has been lagging the shit out of your computers, I got carried away making gifs. I'll change it right away!


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Mar 21, 2013)

Tasteful.


----------



## Holdek (Mar 21, 2013)

What about spoiler-coding one's signature?  Doesn't that make loading optional?


----------



## CatParty (Mar 21, 2013)

I know mine was kinda obnoxious. And I apologize once again.


----------



## Screaming Llama (Mar 21, 2013)

champthom: Nah, Niachu's is adorbz. I think half this forum wants a cat like that.

Saney: Yes, yours is a problem because it takes ages to load, largely because it has a long animation time.

EDIT: Judge Holden's is the one that bugs me the most.


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

Gone (tragic really, I was rather attached to it).


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 21, 2013)

How about me?


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 21, 2013)

How about my non-animated but fairly large one? Too big? Too James Caan-y?


----------



## Saney (Mar 21, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> How about my non-animated but fairly large one? Too big? Too James Caan-y?


I don't think anything can ever be too James Caan-y.


----------



## Freecell (Mar 21, 2013)

I used to be of the opinion that a signature is too large if it takes up more than half of a post vertically. However, a signature like Compy's really doesn't stretch the box all that much, so I don't think it's a big issue. It would be nice if there were a smaller cap, since there will always be people who don't realize that the signature shouldn't constitute the vast bulk of their posts, but, because the minimum post box height will vary from user to user (because avatars), the ideal limit is nebulous.
I think we should just handle it on a case-by-case basis and let users know if their signatures are too large. We can delete signatures if they aren't responsive.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 21, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> How about me?



You could always go back to Yamazaki eating anpan if you have to.


----------



## Null (Mar 21, 2013)

I think the rule should be that, if the signature is larger than the profile on the right-hand side (e.g. stretches the height of the post beyond the avatar area) with just 1 line of text, it's too big. check it out


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 21, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan.

Edit: I got something better.


----------



## spaps (Mar 21, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I think the rule should be that, if the signature is larger than the profile on the right-hand side (e.g. stretches the height of the post beyond the avatar area) with just 1 line of text, it's too big. check it out


Well, shit. Even if I delete my achievement and the "You can't rock until you've got a rock." quote, #YOLT is still too big.


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 21, 2013)

Saito said:
			
		

> trombonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it!


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 21, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Saito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you~


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 22, 2013)

Saito, your signature is brilliant. I love it.


----------



## Screaming Llama (Mar 22, 2013)

Freecell said:
			
		

> I used to be of the opinion that a signature is too large if it takes up more than half of a post vertically. However, a signature like Compy's really doesn't stretch the box all that much, so I don't think it's a big issue. It would be nice if there were a smaller cap, since there will always be people who don't realize that the signature shouldn't constitute the vast bulk of their posts, but, because the minimum post box height will vary from user to user (because avatars), the ideal limit is nebulous.
> I think we should just handle it on a case-by-case basis and let users know if their signatures are too large. We can delete signatures if they aren't responsive.



Agreed. My issue is really just with animated GIFs in signatures being either too large or too annoying or both.

Saney: Sorry, dude, but that jester was seriously getting on my man-tits.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Mar 22, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Saito, your signature is brilliant. I love it.



Thanks Alan!


----------



## Niachu (Mar 22, 2013)

Also, I wouldn't be opposed to embedded youtube videos getting the axe. I can't play audio on this and my laptop gets angry with video. If I have to load a bunch of video preview images on one page my memory shoots way up (lolVista).

I'll be getting a new computer soon so this won't be as much of a problem, but it's still kind of annoying.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 22, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Also, I wouldn't be opposed to embedded youtube videos getting the axe. I can't play audio on this and my laptop gets angry with video. If I have to load a bunch of video preview images on one page my memory shoots way up (lolVista).
> 
> I'll be getting a new computer soon so this won't be as much of a problem, but it's still kind of annoying.


I don't find it as much of a problem outside of music threads, but then again, I bought myself a new desktop with Windows 7 not too long ago, so of course videos are running much smoother for me. I remember my old Vista laptop had a lot of issues with those threads before it kicked the bucket last year, but my archaic XP from the stupid ages (2003) was able to load pages here much more smoothly.

Although you'll be saving me a lot of time considering that I've been thinking about going into the threads on the music subforum and editing each video to be spoilered as well as establishing a new rule. Still, I hate going to another site just to watch a stupid video and then accidentally closing the tab without realizing that I never opened a new tab for the link. It's seriously one of the reasons I love this forum so much more than any of the other ones I frequent.

Also, Nia, didn't you say you were getting a new computer soon like, four months ago? You missed so much stuff on synchtube like the screening of The Room and The Adventures of the American Rabbit.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 22, 2013)

You could maybe incorporate a rule about spoilers being a must on that music thread and other similar ones that are primarily for videos. I wouldn't necessarily ban embedding altogether, though. You two can figure it out since I do most of the work.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 22, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Also, Nia, didn't you say you were getting a new computer soon like, four months ago? You missed so much stuff on synchtube like the screening of The Room and The Adventures of the American Rabbit.



Hospital bills came first.


----------



## Null (Mar 22, 2013)

Spoiler tags won't help with memory issues because it still has to load the image, then hide it.


----------



## Pikimon (Mar 23, 2013)

Trombista avatar is my fav gif ever


----------



## Screaming Llama (May 3, 2013)

Hunter, I don't suppose you could make yours a bit smaller? You don't have to axe it completely, I just think it's a bit too big and distracting.

Calicojack has the WORST signature right now. It's 1) annoying 2) too big 3) hurtful to the eyes and 4) distracting.

Here are the rules I propose for animated GIFs:

1) Maximum size 320x240
2) Make sure it's not too annoying, flashy or visually painful
3) Limit one image of any type per signature. 
4) Repeat offenders will be denied the ability to have animated images anywhere.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 3, 2013)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> Hunter, I don't suppose you could make yours a bit smaller? You don't have to axe it completely, I just think it's a bit too big and distracting.
> 
> Calicojack has the WORST signature right now. It's 1) annoying 2) too big 3) hurtful to the eyes and 4) distracting.
> 
> ...



*Looks at calicojack's signature*

Ouch, my eyes.

But to be fair, the signature is kinda funny and as for Hunter's signature, the size is big enough for me.


----------



## The Hunter (May 3, 2013)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> Hunter, I don't suppose you could make yours a bit smaller? You don't have to axe it completely, I just think it's a bit too big and distracting.
> 
> Calicojack has the WORST signature right now. It's 1) annoying 2) too big 3) hurtful to the eyes and 4) distracting.
> 
> ...


Whatev.


----------



## Screaming Llama (May 3, 2013)

Thanks, Hunter.


----------



## Holdek (May 3, 2013)

Requiring animated sigs to be spoiler tagged might be a good policy in terms of annoyance. 

Another option is downloading AdBlock for your browser; you can block any sig and the block stays permanent unless you delete it.


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 3, 2013)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> Hunter, I don't suppose you could make yours a bit smaller? You don't have to axe it completely, I just think it's a bit too big and distracting.
> 
> Calicojack has the WORST signature right now. It's 1) annoying 2) too big 3) hurtful to the eyes and 4) distracting.



Holy shit, that could give a person a seizure!



> Here are the rules I propose for animated GIFs:
> 
> 1) Maximum size 320x240
> 2) Make sure it's not too annoying, flashy or visually painful
> ...




That sounds cool.  Now I just have to find a good one.


----------



## Hyperion (May 4, 2013)

Animated gifs don't need a rule, so long as people exercise good judgement and keep in mind that they can be annoying.

That being said, there needs to be a rule. Because if there isn't, people like me will decide to be annoying for the lulz.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (May 4, 2013)

Pretty much. I don't get the problem. 

Also, yes, there are people like YOU. Watch yourself because I'm watching you SLANDEROUS TROLL.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 4, 2013)

I think any gifs involving Katy Perry's jiggling cleavage are totally welcome.


----------



## Screaming Llama (May 5, 2013)

ANYTHING involving Katy Perry is totally welcome.


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2013)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> ANYTHING involving Katy Perry is totally welcome.


And Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## CatParty (May 6, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Screaming Llama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Katy Perry and Zooey Deschanel thread, anyone?


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2013)

CatParty said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, yes please.


----------



## Holdek (May 6, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> I think any gifs involving Katy Perry's jiggling cleavage are totally welcome.


----------



## CatParty (May 6, 2013)

Holdek said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I think any gifs involving Katy Perry's jiggling cleavage are totally welcome.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 6, 2013)

To combat the horror of chris tits:



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Niachu (May 7, 2013)

Really, guys


----------



## CatParty (May 7, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Really, guys


----------



## LM 697 (May 7, 2013)

The loveshy thread is over there.


----------



## Screaming Llama (May 8, 2013)

Guess I'm not the only one who thinks Katy and Zooey look like they were separated at birth.

(Katy and Elmo are totally an item.)


HOLDEK, YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE.


----------



## Holdek (May 9, 2013)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> HOLDEK, YOU ARE AN ASSHOLE.



Love you, too!


----------



## Seahorses (May 9, 2013)

Screaming Llama said:
			
		

> Hunter, I don't suppose you could make yours a bit smaller? You don't have to axe it completely, I just think it's a bit too big and distracting.
> 
> Calicojack has the WORST signature right now. It's 1) annoying 2) too big 3) hurtful to the eyes and 4) distracting.
> 
> ...



I propose you guys get some better computers.


----------

